# Mixing for Skin Undertones?



## iheartangE (Feb 1, 2010)

I did several searches and couldn't find any info on this, but if I missed something I apologize!

I am on a really tight budget and just bought my first foundation palette-the Graftobian Hi-Def Glamour Super Creme Palette.  I was told that the Warm one would be most useful since most people have warm undertones to their skin.  For reference, I work with a very wide range of skin tones.

My question is, is there anything I can mix with a warm foundation to 'cool' it down for clients with pink/red undertones?  Or is there a way to layer products (primers, foundation, powder) in order to best match a client's skintone?  I do need whatever products I use to photograph well, also.

Eventually I'll be expanding my kit but for now I need to keep costs down as much as possible.  If anyone has any advice please let me know!


----------



## macmistress (Feb 2, 2010)

ive been taught to mix if i need to. and i find it suits the skin colour even better. ilike to mix warm colours with cool. it works brilliantly.


----------



## laceface (Feb 4, 2010)

I work with mostly cool skin tones myself. I currently have the RCMA Foundation Palette in Shinto (you can find this at camerareadycosmetics.com). I find I have pretty much every color I need.

In the event the it needs some kind of color correction I mix with correction concealers (for example... green concealers). I'm on a budget too, but you should definitely try saving up for the MUFE Flash Palette. You can use the colors to mix with foundations, use as an eyeshadow base, lips & blush! It's very versatile, so that helps justify the price tag. I would check it out at Sephora. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as cooling down an existing warm foundation, that might be tricky. Since you're on a budget, you might think about possibly buying a few cool foundation from Revlon Colorstay's Collection or Photoready to mix with them. Not a great permanent solution, but okay for temporarily until you built up your foundations.

Hope that helps!


----------



## iheartangE (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm actually waiting on a few documents and then I'll apply for a Pro Card for both MAC and MUFE-once I get it I will DEFINITELY pick up the Flash Palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hear amazing things about it!

Thank you guys so much-I'll experiment on some friends' faces once I get my palette and use your tips


----------



## laceface (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome! MAC's Pro Card is super easy to get. MUFE is a lot harder. Let me know how you get the MUFE card. I still need that one!


----------



## MUALindsay (Feb 5, 2010)

I will be buying the Warm HD Palette as well as the Cool #1 that just has 5 shades. If I need a darker cool toned foundation I will got a bit darker with the warm and mix with the lighter to at least neutral it out. Most cool toned people I've worked with have been vary pale. Some medium or darker skintones will look okay in warm foundation. Bobbi Brown believes all women should wear warm toned foundation......... I can't quite agree with this. 

Also, a very cool powder will help neutralize an overly warm foundation.


----------



## iheartangE (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
_Awesome! MAC's Pro Card is super easy to get. MUFE is a lot harder. Let me know how you get the MUFE card. I still need that one!_

 
I saw someone on a Model Mayhem message board say she sent in her business card with a contract to get hers?  That's what I was planning to do anyway... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry if this is a dumb question but if I get the Cool palette as well do you think that would pretty much cover any skintone?  If someone was neutral could I just mix cool and warm to get there?  I didn't go to school for makeup so I'm self taught and still learning this whole "skin undertones" business, so I'm really sorry if these questions are usually common knowledge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you all so much!!


----------



## LRMakeup (Feb 5, 2010)

It is harder to make a warm color cool, but a _tiny_ bit MUFE's coral flash color usually does the trick if the person is on the pinker side.  90% of the people I work with are warm (I live in LA), so the foundations I use are mostly yellow based. I have 1 pink based palette (Cinema Secrets) that works well for mixing purposes. 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
_Awesome! MAC's Pro Card is super easy to get. MUFE is a lot harder. Let me know how you get the MUFE card. I still need that one!_

 
You can get the MUFE card by emailing or faxing proof of 1 or 2 other pro cards you have plus ID  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAKE UP FOR EVER Pro


----------



## MUALindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Whore* 

 
_You can get the MUFE card by emailing or faxing proof of 1 or 2 other pro cards you have plus ID  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAKE UP FOR EVER Pro_

 
Thank you SO MUCH for this! I was approved!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now only if I can get my hands on a NARS card... *sigh*, those are a bit harder for freelancers.


----------

